# what do you guys think of those civic si owners



## 09krolt (Apr 29, 2008)

So I was driving the other day around town and a guy in a civic si was calling me names and saying that his si could rape my 330 zhp coupe. We were at a stop light once it turned green I smoked his ass. He was also bragging about his high reving 4. Civic si is ****


----------



## CT (May 20, 2007)

They're nice cars and well-built for their class. They've got great pick-up, Honda reliability, and are well-priced for what you get from them. I think the issue is with the driver, not the car


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

In both cases here.


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have a problem with "drivers" of any car unless they are a punk like which you described. The Si is a nice car for the price, but by no means a rocketship, mid 6 second 0-60 times at best stock and that might be optomistic. I wouldn't have even bothered smoking the dumb kid, I would have told him to go home to his mommy and stop thinking his 20k honda is a race car, end of story.


----------



## dj330Ci (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with CT, plus your car is soooooooooo much nicer. Think again when some punk baits you like that. You didn't have to prove anything . . .


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

09krolt said:


> So I was driving the other day around town and a guy in a civic si was calling me names and saying that his si could rape my 330 zhp coupe. We were at a stop light once it turned green I smoked his ass. He was also bragging about his high reving 4. Civic si is ****


How do you know he was actually trying? Maybe he just tried to get you to waste your gas like an idiot? :angel:


----------



## jsonli (Oct 13, 2007)

if i had a mansion... and you had a mansion... and i said my mansion is bigger than yours... would you get mad and measure your mansion to compare to mine?


----------



## CT (May 20, 2007)

jsonli said:


> if i had a mansion... and you had a mansion... and i said my mansion is bigger than yours... would you get mad and measure your mansion to compare to mine?


No, I'd leave a flaming bag of poop on your doorstep and giggle like a schoolgirl as I pressed the doorbell and ran. :angel:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

CT said:


> No, I'd leave a flaming bag of poop on your doorstep and giggle like a schoolgirl as I pressed the doorbell and ran. :angel:


:rofl:

I think about that every time I pick up my dog's...er...donations to the back yard. But I don't have any neighbors who I hate enough or am good enough friends with to do it to.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

CT said:


> They're nice cars and well-built for their class. They've got great pick-up, Honda reliability, and are well-priced for what you get from them. I think the issue is with the driver, not the car


Bingo!

Great cars and in most cases are more reliable than BMW in the long run...are they as much fun to drive? hell no!


----------



## TrippinBimmer (Oct 9, 2006)

My younger Brother Has one and it loves it....Not sure it will smoke my 330I...


----------



## v33_n0d3 (Mar 21, 2007)

People with small pen0r and even smaller displacement always have something to prove. I used to take the bait just like you did (I even smoked a newer Si by like three car lengths) until I realized that I was competing in the stupo-lympics. Even though I won, I still came across as a 'tard.

Not like any bystanders saw us and went "Wow! That really nice BMW just beat a Civic. How cool! I wanna have his babies!" ---- more like ---- "What a couple of douche bags. Especially that bimmer.... racing a Civic."


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to do this all the time. Blowing the doors off a rice rocket is so satisfying to me for some reason. Lately I've just been ignoring them, maybe I'm getting old? I mean I'm 24, I can't go around racing every douche bag that thinks his car is fast anymore. Plus gas is soo expensive! Here's a picture from the gas station I was at yesterday.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

the hatchback SI's from 2002-2005 were cool. I drove one before, not bad at all and lots of space in the back and plenty of headroom.


----------



## Latoilette (May 1, 2008)

There are so many people that loves my BMW at the work. civic si isn't in our league. seriously...

civic is a civic.. and 330ci is 330ci. no comparison.


----------



## 968RACER (Nov 20, 2006)

I just look at them and laugh. That's gratifying enough for me. Even though BMWs aren't about drag racing, I know I can still beat them. It's not worth a drag racing ticket or killing someone. I'm bigger than that.


----------



## Bondga (May 30, 2008)

CT said:


> They're nice cars and well-built for their class. They've got great pick-up, Honda reliability, and are well-priced for what you get from them. I think the issue is with the driver, not the car


Haha..... you thinkin of Yeager.... just remember guys FWD handles better.... haha


----------



## CT (May 20, 2007)

Bondga said:


> Haha..... you thinkin of Yeager.... just remember guys FWD handles better.... haha


LOL.

Backstory: Yeager is a mutual friend of ours with a riced-out 2007 Civic Si. He cannot be convinced that FWD is in any way inferior to RWD.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I've had 3, a 91 (technically a CRX Si), a 99 and a 2000.

Good cars for the price. Loved the high-revving nature of the B16s. Learned a lot about FWD.

If I was in the market for a $20k car, it would probably be at the top of the list. As it is I can't really imagine owning another one.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

It's not the size of the rise but the motion of the ocean.


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> It's not the size of the rise but the motion of the ocean.


Not sure how that applies.


----------



## deerpark (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe he means not the power of the car, instead the skill of the driver?

never mind me, i don't even have my license yet.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

all queer


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

When I see a Civic si or a similar type of car (such as the new Accord coupe), I think a combination of the following:
:rofl:  :lmao: :yawn: :gay:


----------



## theTURK (May 29, 2008)

CT said:


> No, I'd leave a flaming bag of poop on your doorstep and giggle like a schoolgirl as I pressed the doorbell and ran. :angel:


muhahahha... very funny..:thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

CT said:


> LOL.
> 
> He cannot be convinced that FWD is in any way inferior to RWD.


Go to your local autocross and tell the guys in the MINI's that their cars' handling is inferior.


----------



## SchwarzeEwigkt (Aug 31, 2007)

*FWD*
 Lighter
 Preserves more interior space
 Safer for inexperienced/clueless drivers; car just ploughs when you do things wrong or panic and freeze up
 Usually cheaper (though might be because it's more common)
 Often slightly less parasitic loss
 Forces the front wheels to deal with changing direction _and_ acceleration; promotes understeer
 Causes torquesteer in most cases
 Generally far harder to service
 More complicated
 Theoretical upper limit of controllability at ~275hp
*RWD*
 Simpler
 Older technology; generally better understood
 Allows for larger/longer engines (longitudinal layout)
 Helps balance, especially in rear-transaxle cars (e.g. Corvettes, Porsche 924/44's)
 Generally easier to service
 Throttlesteer
 Powerslides
 Heavier (usually)
 Car can go completely out of control more easily when you do it wrong

For the purposes of street driving, which one's best for you depends on your preferences. FWD certainly is easier and safer for the less skilled among us.

For racing, though, well...look at Indy, F1, NASCAR, DTM, GT to name a few. How many FWD cars do you find. Quod erat demonstrandum, I think.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Just sayin'....of course my mid-engine RWD Cayman handles "better" than my FWD MINI. That said the MINI is more fun than a barrel of monkeys to jockey around a tight twisty course (or road.) FWD is not inherently bad.


----------



## dj330Ci (Feb 7, 2008)

SchwarzeEwigkt said:


> *FWD*
> Lighter
> Preserves more interior space
> Safer for inexperienced/clueless drivers; car just ploughs when you do things wrong or panic and freeze up
> ...


I was driving home yesterday after work and an Acura RSX was behind me, driving average, when we split off, she taking the curve to the right at average speed, lost control and did a fishtail and afterward a complete 360. I felt embarrased for HER as she wasn't hot doggin'. she sat for about 10 seconds, then drove off.


----------

